# Second favourite sub-forum?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

After the main forum, which music forum would you pick out as being of most interest to you, and why? The poll is added just as a starter.

You might like to add which non-music forum after the Community Forum you'd choose to look at most. I'm afraid for me it would be that special Area - it has a painful fascination. 

Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My votes:

Solo & Chamber
Orchestral
Opera
Ballet
Vocal Music
Non-Classical Music
Religious Music
Musicians Community - Articles etc
Instrument & Technique - players etc


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I chose Composer Guestbooks as my second forum - though at times I also look at Opera, Ballet, Instrumental Music (usually strings or keyboard), and Non-Classical Music.

I think I like Composer Guestbooks so much because my approach to music is a bit skewed - as with literature, I'm interested in the composers as characters. I love to read biographies and imagine their lives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

On the whole, I tend to pay little attention to which forum is which - I just check where the latest posts are and join in the thread that takes my fancy, regardless...

...if this is in Area 51 and I've made a typo, curses!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

I like clicking on Articles, it maintains my humility.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> On the whole, I tend to pay little attention to which forum is which - I just check where the latest posts are and join in the thread that takes my fancy, regardless...
> 
> ...if this is in Area 51 and I've made a typo, curses!


Same here. pollpollpollpoll


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> I like clicking on Articles, it maintains my humility.


You sound overly *proud* about your humility!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I post mostly in the Community Forum, General Classical Music discussion, and Orchestral Music forums, but my real favorite one is... Composer Guestbooks. ^_^ I can post in peace there...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I usually just click on 'What's New' and don't pay attention to the forum. Although (a) that won't let you see Community Forum and (b) it forces you to see some posts I'd rather ignore.

The poll lists "Music from movies," but there is no such forum. The Movie Corner has long since shifted to general talk about films (technically off-topic).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I click on Today's Posts and that does list Community Forum threads. But I pick & choose about what I actually read. I also use the list as a way to click on the Social Groups setting to see if there's anything from one of the Groups I belong to. Usually there isn't.

However, I do also click on the forum headings individually to see if there are older posts that I've missed.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I chose "only the main forum". By and large, that's where I spend 99% of my time here. But I have posted questions in the Opera, Ballet & Instrumental (percussion and strings) forums also. You've got all the bases covered with the forums listed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I look down the entire list of sub-forums. If a topic that interests me catches my eye, I click on it.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I'm afraid for me it would be that special Area - it has a painful fascination.


Same here. In fact, if I'm honest I probably prefer it over the main forum.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My second favorite sub-forum is this one : the community forum. It lets me get to know fellow members on every day matters and other non-classical music topics.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy the community forum as my second favourite. I probably post just as much here as anywhere else on the forum. It allows me a peek into other posters backgrounds, and likes/dislikes. It puts a human face, metaphorically speaking, to the members here, and does help me see where they are coming from when they argue minutia in the main part of the forum.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I rarely ever visit individual forums. I simply click "New Posts" on the opening page. But of all the sub forums, the Opera forum is my favorite.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I rarely ever visit individual forums. I simply click "New Posts" on the opening page. But of all the sub forums, the Opera forum is my favourite.


Specially: latest purchases


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Specially: latest purchases


Ah yes, I do sometimes go directly to specific threads: most often the threads on opera purchases and what opera I am listening to.


----------

